# Need NYC Advice!



## djkrolow (Jul 26, 2009)

We will be staying at The Suites at Hershey in Hershey, PA next week(8/3-8/7). On Wednesday(8/5) we have tickets for a musical at the Broadway Theatre in NYC.  My question for all those who live or have visited NYC (I never have), what is the best way to get around the city?  Is there parking near this theatre or should we park outside of the city and catch some other form of transportation?  My wife and I and our two children (8 & 6) are up for the adventure, but I will also be taking my mother(65) and Grandmother(86) with us and am not sure if they, or the kids, can handle the subway.  Please tell me what you think!
Dan


----------



## Piper (Jul 26, 2009)

If I were in your position, I would drive into the city and park at a garage someplace near the theater. Perhaps if you call the theater, they can recommend something close. It may cost you a fair amount, but it will probably be better than trying to negotiate the subways. 

I would also allow time to have a meal in the city before the show so you have plenty of time to get into town and get parked and settled. If you're delayed in traffic, you can always have a less leisurely meal. You certainly don't want to miss any of the show!

Good luck!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dan,

Go to http://www.bestparking.com/index.php - pick the link for New York City

Choose to do your search by address and enter the Broadway Theatre Address
- 1681 Broadway - 
Choose Daily and enter your estimated time of arrival and estimated time of departure - you will see a map with icons for all the garages in the area and the rates for the date and times you have entered.  Looks like you can get a garage close to the theatre for about $15 (I put in 5 hours noon to 5pm for this rate, but it looks there are specials for other time frames on that date too)

Go to www.maps.google.com and put in your address in Hershey and the Broadway theatre address for a trip route.  They will probably take you through the Lincoln Tunnel into Manhattan which comes in just below 42nd Street. You will probably head north on 8th avenue to 52nd street and make a right and proceed east to the garage & you're within walking distance of the theatre and restaurants and shopping.

If you want to spend more time in NYC - leave the car in the gagage and either walk, take the bus and or subway.  For assistance for getting from Point A to Point B  in NYC go to http://www.hopstop.com/ - click on the New York link and put in your desired info.

To travel by bus and subway you want to get a MetroCard - see
http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/metrocard/   Consider buying a 1-day Fun car (unlimited rides for 1 day) - you'll need one for each member in your party.


Enjoy your day at the theater and in NYC.


Richard


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Things to think about...*

If this is only a day trip..and you have your hands full traveling with children and elderly family..depending on the show..since Broadway has been limiting  roads for cars with this ongoing experiment to get more people to hang around Times Square..it has caused HAVOC on traffic..some shows are very hard to reach..
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/nyregion/20closings.html  and
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/11/nyregion/11chairs.html?_r=1&scp=3&sq=&st=nyt

My suggestions would be drop off the family, park the car..only you would be walking, plenty of parking places between 8th and 9th Ave between 45th and 52nd street, easy to get back to PA..

Arrive early if you plan to eat first..and pick a place close to the show..
Several times I have hired a limo when traveling with older family members..
it was well worth it, that might be done as well from a hotel parking lot in NJ..

I would not recommend the subway unless all are good walkers..able to climb stairs..and don't have respiratory issues.  But coming from the Dairy state you might all do just fine with that.

Don't stress over it..it all comes together..just allow plenty of time and have a wonderful time..enjoy the show, and Welcome to NY


----------



## macko420 (Jul 26, 2009)

You might also enjoy parking on the NJ side at Port Imperial and taking the ferry across to the city.  There is a bus that runs through town and the theatre district.  It is included in the ferry fare.


----------



## Jennie (Jul 27, 2009)

djkrolow said:


> On Wednesday(8/5) we have tickets for a musical at the Broadway Theatre in NYC.



Is this for a matinee or evening performance? Traffic in the city is monstrous in the daytime. It can literally take an hour to go a few blocks. It's best to park over near the Hudson River (around 12th Avenue) and take a bus crosstown to the theare district, if you are not up to walking about 5 rather long blocks.


----------



## Jennie (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you checked out the information in the "sticky" at the top of this forum
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10527


----------



## Pat H (Jul 27, 2009)

Try www.iconparking.com also for deals and locations. It's a long ride to NYC from Hershey and there is a lot of construction on all the roadways. Make sure you leave plenty of time for the commute.


----------



## djkrolow (Jul 27, 2009)

*A Big Thanks!*

Thanks for all your input, it will be extremely helpful.  The show is at 2:00PM on Wednesday and I think lasts about 2.5hrs.


----------



## thheath (Jul 27, 2009)

*NYC via the Staten Island Ferry*

Wow, your group runs the gambit between ages and group size.  Having never been to NYC you will have your hands full, especially at that time of day and driving into the city.

Personally I think it is a shame to travel to NYC for the first time and only be there for 5-6 hours, but…

I used to live in Maryland and take foreign military exchange groups to NYC for site seeing and didn’t want to drive into the city; here is another option for you.  This will be taking the Staten Island Ferry and the driving/parking is easier and the site seeing is great.  http://www.siferry.com 

Leave earlier so that you will hit NJ/NY area around 0900-1000.  Drive up from PA on the NJ Turnpike/I-95 and take exit 13 for Staten Island, NY. (I-278E). From there take exit 15S and head towards the Saint George's ferry terminal (Staten Island Ferry). Park at the Ferry terminal (reasonable) and take the ferry to Manhattan.  The ferry ride is free and will sail right by the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island (sit left side going and right side returning).  It is very impressive and seeing the Manhattan skyline as you approach is really something special.  Once you arrive in Manhattan take a limo (taxi can't handle 6) from the terminal to a previous researched restaurant for a relaxing long lunch and to unwind.  I love Little Italy but if that's a bridge too far for you then some place nearer your theater.  By then it will be time for your show.  After the show maybe do dinner until the traffic/commute dies down and then do the reverse to return to Staten Island.  You will find this much easier then trying to drive in Manhattan and much less stressful.  You will also find the ferry ride and sites will be more impressive than your show so of course take a camera to capture the moment.

To highlight: The drive to Staten Island is very easy, taking the ferry is easy and the amount of walking for the elderly folks is very little.  You will find that the ferry ride will be the highlight of the trip and it's free.  Of course you have the cost of the limo but personally I wouldn't drive into Manhattan at that time or day for love or money.

If you have any question PM me.

Ted


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 27, 2009)

DJ,

If you decide to take Ted's advice - check out Carmel Car & Limousine Service
http://www.carmellimo.com/   - if you use them, use the link from their homepagefor their discount coupon (it's not much but every little bit helps). You get a validation code when you call to make the reservation.


Richard


----------



## thheath (Jul 27, 2009)

*Train to NYC*

I've been thinking about your upcoming trip to NYC and want to propose another option, the train from Harrisburg (12 miles away from Hershey) to Pennsylvania station in NYC (1.3 miles from your theater).  You will of course still need to take a limo or 2 taxis to and from the theater. Also you have  time for a nice dinner in the city with this schedule.

In hindsight the train will probably be a better option than driving.  PA to NYC and back will be a killer trip unless you stay overnight.  This way you can relax and enjoy the train.

Here is the fare breakdown:

6 Passengers:    
Passenger 1:   Senior 
Passenger 2:   Senior 
Passenger 3:   Adult 
Passenger 4:   Adult 
Passenger 5:   Child 
Passenger 6:   Child 

   Rail Fare: $423.00  

Departing:  Harrisburg, PA (HAR)  To  New York - Penn Station, NY (NYP)  
Service 
Departs 
Arrives Duration Amenities Seats/
Rooms 
642 Keystone Harrisburg, PA
  (HAR)
8:00 am
29-JUL-09  New York, NY
- Penn Station
  (NYP)
11:10 am
29-JUL-09  3h 10m  6 Reserved Coach Seats


Returning:  New York - Penn Station, NY (NYP)  To  Harrisburg, PA (HAR)  
Service 
Departs 
Arrives Duration Amenities Seats/
Rooms 
187 Northeast Regional New York, NY
- Penn Station
  (NYP)
9:05 pm
29-JUL-09  Philadelphia, PA
- 30th Street Station
  (PHL)
10:29 pm
29-JUL-09  1h 24m Snack car  6 Reserved Coach Seats

619 Keystone Philadelphia, PA
- 30th Street Station
  (PHL)
10:45 pm
29-JUL-09  Harrisburg, PA
  (HAR)
12:29 am
30-JUL-09  1h 44m  6 Unreserved Coach Seats


----------



## Jennie (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's another suggestion. After arriving in NYC via any of the above methods, why don't you consider staying overnight and winding your way back to Hershey the next day. One place that has received great reviews from TUG members is the Radio City Apartments. They have units ranging in size from studio to 2 bedrooms, with mini kitchens. 

The price is very reasonable and the location is ideal--right in the heart of midtown Manhattan.  If they do not have availability now, call each day. Things open up as it gets closer to the check-in date. They require one night's deposit by credit card but allow cancellation with no penalty up until 6:00 p.m. of the check-in date. So you could make a reservation "just in case" and cancel it if you decide that day that you still have the energy to head back to Hershey.

Here's a link: http://www.radiocityapts.com/ 

This would give you extra time to see more of the city and allow you to return to Hershey without being totally "wiped out" physically or emotionally. It's a lot of driving to do in one day, especially with the heavy traffic you'll encounter.


----------



## djkrolow (Jul 30, 2009)

*Decisions, Decisions!*

Thanks for all the great ideas.  I did check the train out as well as the limos and the ferry sounds intriguing.  I did call a parking garage a block away from the theatre and reserved a spot.  Still not sure but I have a few days to decide.  Thanks Tuggers for all the great advice and options.


----------



## thheath (Jul 30, 2009)

djkrolow said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas.  I did check the train out as well as the limos and the ferry sounds intriguing.  I did call a parking garage a block away from the theatre and reserved a spot.  Still not sure but I have a few days to decide.  Thanks Tuggers for all the great advice and options.



I would be interested in your thoughts when you return from your trip.  If you have time please post them.


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 31, 2009)

*AAA Members..need to show your card..*

http://www.autoclub.centralparking.com/?&WT.MC.ID=2348904

This might help save some money..if you decide to use the parking garage and your a AAA member..

Have a safe trip and wonderful time.


----------



## djkrolow (Aug 6, 2009)

*Great time in NYC!*

Well we decided to drive right to the heart of NYC.  We left Hershey at 6am arrived in NYC about 8:45am.  Traffic wasn't that bad.  We took the Holland Tunnel into the city and headed toward Battery Park.  I wanted to see where the WTC Buildings once stood.  I still can't believe what a pile of rubble there must have been on the streets, may God continue to bless all those involved in such a tragic event.  After viewing the site we crossed over to Brooklyn and Stanten Island and came back to Manhatten over the Brooklyn Bridge.  We had our GPS unit in the dash but found that it had a hard time  pinpointing exactly where we were with all the close roads and tall buildings interferring with the signal.  After traveling around awhile we headed up to midtown via China town and Little Italy and then over to 6th Ave and shot straight up to the Theatre District and found our "Icon" parking facility less than a block away from the Broadway Theatre at about 10:15am.  We loaded Grandma up in the wheelchair that a friend let us borrow and walked and soaked up all the culture and sites that surrounded us as we walked to Time Square.  Once in Time square we decided to grab a bite to eat at TGI Friday where we were seated on the second floor and able to watch the hussle of time square.  Once we finished eating (12:30) we headed to the huge Toys R Us building right in the area, which my 8 & 6 yr olds loved. At about 1pm we headed back down toward the theatre, saw the naked cowboy, did a little souvenior shopping and arrived at the theatre at about 1:45pm for the 2pm show "Shrek the Musical".  What an awesome show!  After the show we retrieved our vehicle and programmed our GPS for Liberty state park and headed out of the city via the Holland Tunnel once again.  By this time         (5:20pm) the streets were getting pretty crowded and we found ourselves waiting about 45 minutes to and hour trying to get to and through the bottle-neck at the enterance of the Holland tunnel where I think close to a dozen lanes from three directions try merging into just two lanes to get through the tunnel.  We arrived at LS Park around 7pm and snapped a few pictures of the back of the statue from a very torn up and muddy park.  It looks like they had a mud festival there or they are replacing every blade of grass in the park.  I couldn't believe how messy the park was.  We did not go out to Ellis Island but headed back to Hershey in very light traffic and got to our Suites at 9:45pm.  Overall we found the city very exciting but not very wheelchair friendly.  By the way my wife did all the driving and I did the navigating and I'm glad that we decided to park in the city with my children and grandmother along.  We decided that we would like to go back and spend a few days in the city taking in a few more shows and shops and ferrying over to Ellis Island.  Next time we probably would take the subway to expand our adventures.  Thanks for all the advice from you Tuggers.  I did check out Limos, taxies, and the train, but I am glad that we drove and probably saved ourselves 250-350 dollars.  If anyone wants to drive make sure you do your homework and understand the layout of the streets and avenues and leave yourselfs plenty of time to get around.


----------



## mrmarty91 (Aug 6, 2009)

You are almost correct about the mud festival at Liberty State Park.  There was the All Points West Music and Arts festival over the weekend and it poured on Sunday morning.  The show was delay by hours waiting for the water to recede.  I heard it was two feet deep in front of the main stage.  So after all the rain and then letting the people in, it must have gotten pretty messy and you saw the aftermath.


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Applause..you all did great...*

So happy to hear your trip was successful..You really did so much with the limited time..but the energy of the city does that to you.  Nice play selection, you can't go wrong with Shek..
Glad your family had a wonderful time, now you can begin the plans for your next trip..and when you ready..us tuggers are here for you.
Enjoy the rest of your vacation, you earned it.
God Bless your wife with all the driving....she is such a trooper.


----------



## Piper (Aug 6, 2009)

djkrolow said:


> By this time  (5:20pm) the streets were getting pretty crowded and we found ourselves waiting about 45 minutes to and hour trying to get to and through the bottle-neck at the enterance of the Holland tunnel where I think close to a dozen lanes from three directions try merging into just two lanes to get through the tunnel.    .



For future reference... I am usually driving to NYC from Washington DC. I almost always cut across Staten Island, thru Brooklyn and enter Manhattan via the Brooklyn Battery Tunnel. I go uptown via FDR Drive on the east side of Manhattan. Periodically, I come through the LIncoln Tunnel but I almost always get stuck in terrible traffic. The same is true when I leave the city.


----------

